# Radeon 8500 can finally get 3d under XFREE86.....joy!!

## lk42pro

The Fire GL crew has released Linux/XFree86 Drivers. The exciting news is that they work with plain consumer version ATI Radeon 8500s too! You can download them at http://www.firegl.com/support/products/workstation/firegl8800/linux/firegl8800linuxdrivers.html?cboOS=LinuxXFree86&cboProducts=Fire+GL8800&cmdNext=GO%21

forum at http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?s=b817f248b0b970f70402738df759955c&threadid=33620456&perpage=20&pagenumber=1

----------

## mind8field

ok, it's an rpm, wtf am I supposed to do with that?

----------

## mind8field

if you got these things to work, you need to share with others because I can't get them to work.

----------

## syadnom

please some one who is smarter than i help. 

i have full 2d hardware accel going on and its great, much better than the ati/radeon drivers.

i just did and rpmi -i --nodeps fglr*****.rpm

then backed up XFree86config and ran the included fglrconf

worked nicely and got my 2d accel, but im having a hell of a time building the modules.

i have been up all day and im tired, so ill sleep on it and try again in the morning nice and fresh, then post my results.

nice to see an ebuild of this huh?  :Wink: 

----------

## syadnom

i got a bit farther, but still having problems.

i have gone to the 

/lib/modules/fglr200/build_mod

directory after installing the rpm

i run ./make.sh and it seems to go smoothly

then i back out to the fglr200 dir and run the only script make_install.sh

it says:

{

- creating symilnk

- recreating module dependency list

depmod: *** Unresolved symbols in /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r7/kernel/drivers/char/drm/firegl.o

failed.

}

the script creates a symolic , then runs depmod but the damned firegl.o module fails!

 this sucks.

i dont want to wait til christmas to get open source radeon 8500 drivers, i want these ones to work.  is anyone even working on an ebuild of this?  im afraid i dont know how to make an ebuild, and if i did it would be rather hard to make an ebuild for something i cant even get working

----------

## orkid

just FYI there's going to be a full 8500 (3d) driver released hopefully Q4 2002. More info at tungstengraphics.com/projects.html (at the bottom).

I know what it's like waiting for Linux drivers. I have a KyroII.

-Mike

----------

## syadnom

i knew their were radeon8500 drivers coming out near christmas but thanks anyway.

btw - i have a kyro2 and  powervr.com has linux drivers that work great in gentoo.

----------

## orkid

Well, I wouldn't say it's that great (kyro supp.). I can't get Xv support in xine, and most of all the card is run as a PCI card only (read the README for the installs).

That's a bummer, but it's real nice to see support at all!

-Mike

----------

## syadnom

running an AGp card as if it were a PCI card does suck, but i haven't had any problems with xine. anyway , it would be nice if graphics card manufacturers and chipmakers would take linux seriously for once.  even nvidia with their closed source drivers is acceptable.  I still can't get the firegl linux drivers to work in gentoo but i think that prob cause they were built for a mandrake system and not for gentoo.

still waiting for that ebuild

----------

